# Wynn Environmental Filters for the Jet AFS 1000B Filter system



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Have you considered buying the electrostatic washable filters? I have a Jet air filter and 3 homemade air scrubbers made from squirrel cage fans. They all work very well but would cost way too much to use the disposable filters. Most washable filter manufacturers will make the filter to any size you request and they only cost about $49 each…much cheaper than forever buying disposable filters.


----------



## bluejazz (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes actually that was my first inclination. But I kept reading bad reviews about fit. Do you know of a speciific manufacturer that makes them to fit or you know will build to size?

Thanks


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

My 12×24 filter used in the Jet fits perfectly snug. My other 3 units that I built were designed to fit these filters. I use one that is 12×24 and two that are 20×20. The company i purchased them from builds them to your size requested also. The electrostatic washable filters are not quite as effective as a pleated filter but I do use a pleated filter in back of the permanent one and it lasts at least ten times as long. The jet unit has the backup cloth bag.
Hope this helps.
http://acfilter.com/electrostatic-air-filters


----------



## bluejazz (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks. I will check them out.


----------



## Retrowood (Oct 11, 2011)

Did you contact Wynn concerning sizing issues? I think I would to make sure you received the correct units for your Jet?

I used the Electrostatic + a Furnace filter overlay and still was amazed by the fine particle build-up on the "Sock" filter inside. Some boo-hoo the effectiveness of a ambient air filter, I certainly never will.

Retrowood


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Seems like they all have their own specific sizes..my Grizzly is the same way…just different enough that you have to buy from them.
Is that filter facing in the correct direction , or does it have reinforcement on both sides ?
I'm assuming that we're looking at the intake side of the machine.: )


----------



## bluejazz (Oct 9, 2010)

The photo is facing the intake side and it does not have reinforcement on both sides. It is facing in the direction listed on the filter, which like the stock Jet filter shows the air-flow going from the unreinforced side towards the reinforced side.

Retro, I am convinced its the correct filter. Those clips just barely reached on the Jet filter.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"which like the stock Jet filter *shows the air-flow going from the unreinforced side towards the reinforced side."
*
That's what I thought , you have it in backwards : ) 
If the air was blowing out instead of sucking in , you would have it right.
The reinforcement helps to support the filter from collapsing inwards as the filter becomes clogged.


----------



## bluejazz (Oct 9, 2010)

Well Dusty, I would sure like to hear some others weigh in here on this topic, because every picture I have seen, including in the Jet manual show the filter inserted as I have it here. The air is moving into the machine in the direction of the arrow on intake side.

If you look on Rockler at http://www.rockler.com/gallery.cfm?Offerings_ID=5489&r=2&TabSelect=Details, (and expand the image) you can clearly see the airflow arrow pointing inward.

If you look at the pdf manual of this machine at:
http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000188AA.pdf

you can see every image in the manaul shows the filter placed the same way, cage in.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I guess I'm wrong then , but all of my pleated filters have the reinforcement on the inside , including my home furnace filters , and the air flows in towards them , just like your reinforcement statement above… Sorry for doubting you : )


----------



## Gee (Oct 19, 2008)

I just use a slightly smaller filter then I tape the outside edge to seal the unit works great.


----------



## taoist (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought some 12×24 filters at a local big box store and use them as a prefilter for the intake. The original jet prefilter still looks like it just came out of the box. I originally used duct tape to seal it to the frame but have found the clips do just as well.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

Am I missing something. Stock 3M Filtrete filters seem to fit mine just fine.


----------

